# Chrome iOS



## EboO (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je test actuellement chrome sous iOS pour profiter de la synchronisation avec mon pc. Les favoris se synchronisent mais pas les mots de passe. 
Je ne suis loggué sur aucun forum et si je tente de m'identifier il ne me propose aucun identifiant. 
D'autres ont-ils ce problème ? Et comment le résoudre ?


Merci.


----------



## Lauange (29 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Je fais comme toi, je teste chrome pour voir. Je viens de tester sur une page, il récupère mon identifiant et mdp de connexion. J'avoue que je ne me rappelle plus de la configuration que j'avais mis à l'époque pour la synchro car je suis plus utilisateur de Firefox que de Chrome. Je l'ai même virer de mon Pc. 

Pas : dans chrome, choisi dans le menu "voir version ordinateur"


----------



## EboO (29 Juillet 2012)

Ça ne marche pas chez moi. Je dois avoir un mauvais réglage, j'ai contacté Google pour voir. Merci pour ton retour en tout cas


----------



## Lauange (29 Juillet 2012)

Regarde cette page. Verifie si les mots de passe sont cochés pour la synchro.

https://support.google.com/chromeos/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=1281195


----------



## EboO (29 Juillet 2012)

Oui tout est coché, j'avais toujours tout coché avec chiffrage complet et mot de passe multi-terme.
Je suis surpris par ce problème, je vais voir si google répond et ce qu'ils proposent.


----------



## Lauange (30 Juillet 2012)

Sur ton iPad, tu a bien rentr&#279; ton identifiant et mdp Google ? À tu essaye (toujours sur l'ipad) de faire voir version ordinateur ?

À+


----------



## EboO (30 Juillet 2012)

Je l'ai fait et ça ne donne rien.


----------



## Lauange (30 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai plus de piste à te proposer. 

À+


----------



## EboO (30 Juillet 2012)

Je comprends bien. C'est déjà sympa d'avoir essayé. Je vais voir avec le support Google.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

Et bien finalement ça marche en réinstallant l'application. J'ai un site qui ne marche pas c'est un peu particulier donc je ne suis pas vraiment surpris. Merci pour ton temps


----------



## Lauange (31 Juillet 2012)

Heureux que cela soit résolu.


----------

